# Direct compute 5.0 unchecked? GTX 860M  Win7 64 bit



## alisina92 (May 1, 2018)

In GPU-Z Direct Compute 5.0 is unchecked for Nvidia card how can I make sure its checked?
As you can see its checked on lntel but not for Nvidia?


----------



## StefanM (May 1, 2018)

Try older GPU-Z versions or other driver versions.


----------



## alisina92 (May 1, 2018)

I will try older version of gpu z to see if makes any difference and let you know thanks.

i have tried with gpu z 0.7.7





now cuda is unchecked

this is with manufacturer drivers






manufacturer drivers with latest gpu z


----------



## StefanM (May 3, 2018)

Here are some old demos to check if DirectCompute is properly installed on your rig.
http://users.skynet.be/fquake/
Force the NVIDIA GPU via control panel or right-click executables and select "run with dedicated GPU"


----------



## alisina92 (May 3, 2018)

Dear Stefan,

The fluid program didn't work
but the other programs did run as expected.

maybe there is a bug within gpu-z i will attach some screen shots later

Thank you


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2018)

It's possible that this is due to how the laptop turns off the NVIDIA GPU. Can you set GPU-Z to "run with dedicated GPU" ?


----------



## alisina92 (May 3, 2018)

I Always Run GPU-Z With nvidia GPU but as you can see DirectCompute 5.0, is Only Checked with Intel but with nvidia is Unchecked.


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2018)

Do you have Cuda drivers installed as part of the GPU driver package?
Maxwell should be Direct Compute 5.0/ 5.2 ready.


----------



## alisina92 (May 5, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Do you have Cuda drivers installed as part of the GPU driver package?
> Maxwell should be Direct Compute 5.0/ 5.2 ready.


 
how can I install Cuda Drivers? I normally run setup.exe. to install nvidia drivers.


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2018)

alisina92 said:


> how can I install Cuda Drivers


CUDA is always installed with the NVIDIA drivers


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> CUDA is always installed with the NVIDIA drivers


Not if you select custom install, it is optional. ( I think, or perhaps I confused it with something else)


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Not if you select custom install, it is optional. ( I think, or perhaps I confused it with something else)


Nope


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks, I must have been thinking of PhysX instead.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2018)

*try installing DX11, *

*or this 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36805*

click your start menu, type dxdiag , select the result, and see what ver is running, maybe it will show the culprit?
you'll see the page below first, then you can scroll through, like further below.


----------



## alisina92 (May 5, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> *try installing DX11, *
> 
> *or this
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36805*
> ...


My DxDIag doesn't display the Nvidia card of my laptop.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2018)

alisina92 said:


> My DxDIag doesn't display the Nvidia card of my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 100620
> 
> View attachment 100621




There is definitely something fishy going on there. And that would definitely be why you're not seeing direct compute in GPUz.  I think you should run *this*, then restart the pc, then install *this** .  Just be sure to download the driver first ,which is the second link *


----------



## alisina92 (May 5, 2018)

I have Already used DDU to wipe both drivers. and re install the Drivers but nvidia doesn't show up.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2018)

There's always a possibility the uninstall didn't go right. I'd recommend running it again, restarting the computer, and reinstalling the already downloaded file.  Aside from that, you could verify that the Nvidia GPU is indeed enabled inside your bios options. Other than this, im out of ideas.

other than the missing direct compute, what symptoms are you encountering? Are games running on the 860m?


----------



## alisina92 (May 5, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> There's always a possibility the uninstall didn't go right. I'd recommend running it again, restarting the computer, and reinstalling the already downloaded file.  Aside from that, you could verify that the Nvidia GPU is indeed enabled inside your bios options. Other than this, im out of ideas.
> 
> other than the missing direct compute, what symptoms are you encountering? Are games running on the 860m?




everything is normal in game only in gpu z is checked is unchecked on gtx 860M but as you can see its checked on intel gpu.My BIOS Doesn't have GPU Option unfortuately. yes games running on GTX860M.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2018)

If a problem only manifests itself in a program as a reading, then it's not a problem , its an inaccurate reading, so ignore it.


----------



## alisina92 (May 5, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> If a problem only manifests itself in a program as a reading, then it's not a problem , its an inaccurate reading, so ignore it.



Thanks, I am waiting for the new driver as you may know driver 397.31 had some issue. In my laptop disabled the Nvidia optimus when it's out I will use DDU to wipe the drivers out and then re install intel and  nvidia Drivers then let you know the outcome Jboy thanks.


----------



## alisina92 (May 7, 2018)

guys I have Installed the drivers again using DDU to whip them.

using GPU-Z version 0.7.9  as you can see Direct compute is checked with nvidia card now lets compare it with GPU-Z version 2.9.0 lastest


----------



## W1zzard (May 7, 2018)

alisina92 said:


> guys I have Installed the drivers again using DDU to whip them.
> 
> using GPU-Z version 0.7.9  as you can see Direct compute is checked with nvidia card now lets compare it with GPU-Z version 2.9.0 lastest
> View attachment 100699View attachment 100700


Nice find! So this is a GPU-Z problem indeed. Can you go back a few versions to find out which is the last version that works correctly?


----------



## alisina92 (May 7, 2018)

yes I can confirm that the Latest version that shows correctly is gpu z1.20.0 compare it GPU-Z 2.0.0







little notice guys when you use DDU to uninstall GPU Drivers run it in Safemode and run it as Administrator:

1 download  Chipset Driver Intel and Nvidia from manufacturer and gpu's website.
2 - uninstall Nvidia GPU DO NOT reset or exit the program
3 -uninstall Intel GPU with a restart option after restarting in a normal mode
Boot in safe mode again repeat the step 1 and 2 to make sure its clean.
after back into normal windows for second time.

1- reinstall the Chipset Driver.
Restart pc
2- install Intel GPU
Restart pc
3- install Nvidia GPU(choose Advanced options preform a clean install)
Restart pc

I have done the following steps to make sure my GPU drivers installed correctly.



W1zzard said:


> Nice find! So this is a GPU-Z problem indeed. Can you go back a few versions to find out which is the last version that works correctly?








Thank you guys for helping me to Idenify this bug. hope this post be useful for others who were wondering like me.


----------



## Naki (May 7, 2018)

DX 11 is not something you can install, it ships with the OS (some of them - Windows 7 or newer have it, WinXP for example does not).


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2018)

This is a bug in GPU-Z, since version 2.0 it uses an external process to get some GPU properties, among them DX Compute. Not sure yet why it's happening though.


----------



## alisina92 (Jul 20, 2018)

Just want to give you update the problem still exsists in GPU-Z version 2.10


----------

